# Destiny Kidded pictures page 3



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so today is/was 150 for Destiny. Ligaments are loosening but still tight. She kidded last year on 151.

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 4th067.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

just checked her.... ligaments are softening and she has some clear discharge (first time I have seen her with discharge before kidding so :shrug: )


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

She is getting close!!!! I predict an late morning/early afternoon kidding!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

Ooo all these kidding updates get me excited! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

I suspect that there will be kids befor nightfall! and she'll surprise you with :boy: :girl:

Poor Flicka still holding on to her :girl: :girl: :boy: ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

no only a single please 

I want to try to get her to take Kitten.

yes Poor Flicka is STILL holding on


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 150*

Good Luck. I hope she will take Kitten for you. I had a FF that had twins and she took a orphan for me. I took the baby right after she kidded and I wiped her all over the mom's rear end to smell like her and she took her with no problems.


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

Come on Destiny!!!!! I'm home today!!!! 
Jill


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

yes jill you and me both!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

ligaments so soft I can hardly feel them --- so just about gone

here we go pictures. She finally stood up long enough for me to take some and a video that is halarious

[attachment=2:1jcif37q]May6th 048.jpg[/attachment:1jcif37q]

[attachment=1:1jcif37q]May6th 049.jpg[/attachment:1jcif37q]

Does she look "posty" liz?
[attachment=0:1jcif37q]May6th 050.jpg[/attachment:1jcif37q]


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

Stacey was she that big last year with a single? I hate to say it looks like twins. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

I'm not sure if it's just the angle of the pic but it looks as though her "knees" are pointed slightly outward....so with that pic..I'd say she's not posty yet.

I do have to say that the video really made me about p myself! I have girls that slide on their bellies but none that back up and scratch their butts!! Her udder doesn't seem to be "tight" as yet...and theres definately twins in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

yes she was this big last year with her single.

Last feb or march (kidded like may 3rd)
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... tiny-1.jpg

A couple days from kidding









buckling
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 3rd023.jpg


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

That video is so cute! I love it when they rub their tummies and butts. So cute and they take such joy in it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*



> I love it when they rub their tummies and butts. So cute and they take such joy in it.


 :ROFL: My does love to scratch on things.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

Yes you know they've got a good one when they rub and twist and almost fall down. haha


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

I sure hope she goes soon, she looks big 

Our girls love to rub on everything, whats funny is when they rub on things and start 'talking' :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

jsut checked on her. I always have a hard time with teh ligaments on the pygmies

So they could be gone or mostly gone - it has to do with width not depth if that makes any sense


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

Yeah some of them are so hard to tell with. Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151*

Ligaments are gone.................... :leap:

Will be going to bed but will check on her in a couple hours


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151 - ligaments gone*

Sorry if you thought I ditched you on IM. I was out checking ligs. Azzy is really close too!!! It will be so fun to see who goes first!!! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151 - ligaments gone*

Do you have babies yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 151 - ligaments gone*

:GAAH: No :hair: :coffee2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

I thought for sure there would be baby pics this morning! lol She is really playing with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

well she ate all her food and is enjoying the hay -- so much for her kidding before I have to leave at 1:00 :hair:

She did have a little mucus on her vulva when I went out there it was clear yellowish if that makes sense


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Stacey, in that video, she looked to be walking loosely on her back end.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

I sure hope she goes soon for you Stacey. When Harmony kidded, I stayed up till one waiting because I was SURE she was going to kid- she didn't kid until two days later :angry: Silly goats. Always playing with us. Always.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

I dont' have to leave till 1:30 now!

So she is keeping to herself in the back pen (not like her) and she isn't eating hay. She usualy jumps in the hay feeder and eats that way. She ate a little from outside the feeder adn then went into the shed layed on the "bench" thing and moved around a lot till she left and is where she is now.

Babies soon :shrug:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

I hope so!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

her udder has grown


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Stacey, I hope she waits til you are home! Her udder has grown a bit...at least her teats are filled out and she's looking stiff legged. Hope all goes well with an uneventful kidding and I'll guess :girl: :boy: ....just because with Aspens :boy: :girl: and Sw'P's :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: ....That buck needs to keep his "trend" going!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Any news? Did she kid yet?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Stacey just informed me that Destiny kidded around 3:30 this afternoon. It was a single girl. She will be on later to let us all in on what the kid looks like.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Congratulations!!!  Can't wait to hear what she looks like!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

I am so excited too :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

O WOW!! Congrats Stacey and Destiny! :girl:

I'll have to wait and see the news on this delivery...and piccies. Will check b4 work in the am.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny day 152 - ligaments (still) gone*

Thanks Alyssa for telling everyone for me

Destiny kidded at 3:30pm while I was at work (left at 1:30)

At 4:00 I was able to check my messages and I get "stacey please call me right away when you get this message, Destiny is pushing, Aunt Debbie is here but we want to know what to do" couple minutes later "Stacey PLEASE call me right away when you get this message we dont' know were the asperator is and we see its nose and hooves" hear my autn in the background "should we pull its legs?" "ok so just call me back, thanks"

I call her back and she says "she had a kid" (and was so excited and flustered I couldn't get a word in edgewise to get facts in order and such, it was rather funny)

Anyway my aunt and grandmom did great and I am so greatful to them for being there. They also moved her and gave her water and hay etc. :greengrin:

without further ado here is Tansy

[attachment=2:2ixh0chd]may 7th 011.jpg[/attachment:2ixh0chd]

[attachment=1:2ixh0chd]may 7th 014.jpg[/attachment:2ixh0chd]

proud grandma
[attachment=0:2ixh0chd]may 7th 016.jpg[/attachment:2ixh0chd]

more pictures in a minute


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

She is beautiful Stacey!!! Tell your Aunt and Grandmom how wonderful they did!!!! :girl: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

LOVE the name!!!! You already know how adorable I think she is!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Stacey, she's a beautiful little carmel...I love the fact that she has the "pygmy" dorsal stripe!! She's a good size too, way togo Destiny and tell Gramma and Aunt that they did great too! You'll make a goatherder out of your gramma in no time!!


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Congrats!!! great NAME!!!!!
Jill


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Congratulations! That's so cool that your family got to do the delivery! Love the name too. Its hard to tell what she is, gold, maybe a dulled chamoise. Interesting. Could be a chocolate chamoise which can really lose the definition in dorsel striples and legs etc. She's adorable whatever color she is! Congrats!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Way to go Grandma and Auntie! I just love it when families are "there" for each other. I have such a small family, and most of them are spread out over the country. Treasure that aspect of your life Stacey, it's priceless.

Beautiful kid. I'm amazed she only had one, though.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Oh Stacey she is beautiful. Way to go Destiny


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

thanks guys!!

Destiny realized this morning she could get out of the kidding pen :roll: and I had to put her back in like 5 times during the time I was tying everyone up! She just wanted food and now is content to stay in. Tanzy would start to cry as soon as her mom would leave adn then Destiny would be frantic trying to find her.....uh stupid she didn't follow you out :doh: Goats sometimes they are so dumb

Anyway I do believe her to follow more of the pygmy in her as she is built just like a pygmy - or I should say she isnt' built like the nigerian kids so she has to be pygmy! I know she has a nigerian dad but she goat her moms traits


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

Yay! More kid pics for me to :drool: over.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

yup 

Misty will be kidding soon too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

What a beautiful girl!!! Congrats!! :stars:

Did you put Kitten on her then?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Destiny Kidded pictures last page*

no I wasnt' around to do so


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I still think I would try and put her on Destiny. If you dont' have any afterbirth or birthing fluid left, take peppermint oil and put it on Destiny's nose bridge and the rump and back of the neck on Kitten.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

already tried her on her - doesnt' work. she butts her away


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, thats to bad  If you are looking for goat milk, google the breeders Little Orchard LaManchas and Sparkling Acres Oberhaslis(I think they are in NJ) and see if they have any milk available if you haven't found a replacer.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

She is darling, Stacey! Congrats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks julie

For PResto I am using whole cows milk from the store :worried: but for now all is well. I will see what I can do--- he is leaving in a couple weeks anyway so it won't be for to long that i have to buy it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can always milk Destiny seeing as how Tansy will more than likely favor one side, at least you may be able to get a cup or 2 out of her, And I agree with you that this little girl looks more pygmy in build and color....especially those characteristic markings....wait a few weeks and she should develope the " mask" that most carmels have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so thrilled with her.

As to Destiny and milk..........she doesnt' produce much but I can always try I suppose. Tanzy so far is keeping her even - never had a problem with that with Destiny.....she produces so little milk that they have to nurse from both sizeds to get enough. THough this year she did have a bigger udder then in the years previous so that is really nice


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't read the entire post, but what we did was milk from the surrogate, getting it through the kid's system, then put it all over them, then put it on the surrogate and they took it. Not all will. We had to hold one for a while and then she took it. When we have a doe with alot of milk, we get some out of her while the kids aren't eating alot and freeze it so we have it in case of bottle babies. Then go to milk replacer if we can't get them on a doe.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is a doll. :thumbup:


----------

